
Volatile Software (2012) - Tomte
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/04/volatile-software/
======
ptx
This is why I use Debian. You get to stick with a collection of software
frozen at old versions that work together, but you still get security patches.

Sometimes it doesn't work so well, though. For example, Apache now has
automatic Let's Encrypt support built in, but the version shipping with Debian
Stable doesn't support version 2 of the protocol, and the Let's Encrypt
servers are soon dropping support for version 1. Same thing with acme-tiny.

------
Causality1
A familiar pain to me as well. My solution, at least for software I only use
periodically and does everything I want it to, is to just not update it. This
is especially true for the times when a company offers a free home version and
a paid professional version, and over time slowly strips features from the
home version.

------
marfusios
So true, all devs should pay attention to backward compatibility, it would
make our industry much more robust

------
jackalo
Uh, does the author never update their “old” computer? The article makes it
seem like the only time they update software packages is by doing a fresh
install with a new computer.

